# Pure Base 600 Lüfter Optimierung



## NuvNuv (3. Februar 2020)

*Pure Base 600 Lüfter Optimierung*

Ich würde gerne meinen Pure Base 600 case geräusch - wie auch lüftungstechnisch optimieren.  Welche Lüfter könnt Ihr mir hierfür empfehlen, die Silent Wing 3 von be quiet oder andere möglichst leise Lüfter? Und wo würdet ihr ihn/sie einbauen?


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pure Base 600 Lüfter Optimierung*

Was stört dich an den vorhandenen? Wie sind die geregelt/eingestellt? Wie hoch ist das Budget? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten erwünscht?


----------



## NuvNuv (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pure Base 600 Lüfter Optimierung*



Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Was stört dich an den vorhandenen? Wie sind die geregelt/eingestellt? Wie hoch ist das Budget? Irgendwelche Besonderheiten erwünscht?



sie sind zu laut!!!  Ich habe die Einstellungen noch nicht  überprüft, muss alles erst noch einrichten am neuen PC, wollte aber  vorsorglich schon mal schauen, womit bzw. wie ich den Geräuschpegel und  Airflow verbessern kann. Vielleicht setze ich gerade Schritt 3 vor  Schritt 1...

Budget ist nicht das Thema, vernünftig soll es sein,  ich will einfach nur einen möglichst stillen PC unterm Tisch und bin  dankbar für jede Hilfestellung hierzu


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pure Base 600 Lüfter Optimierung*

Hast du die Lüfter mal eingestellt?
Als ich das Dark Base 700 in Betrieb genommen habe, rauschten die Lüfter auch vor sich hin.
Im Bios eingestellt und es war Ruhe im Karton.
Daher würde ich tippen, dass du die Lüfter einfach noch nicht korrekt eingestellt hast. Das solltest du überprüfen.


----------



## Torben456 (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pure Base 600 Lüfter Optimierung*

Also das Pure Base 600, hat doch ne intigrierte Lüfterregelung die du per Schalter auf 3 Stufen stellen kannst.

Also ich habe das Pure Base 600 schon oft für Kunden PCs verwendet und konnte bei der ersten Stufe nichts raushören und der Airflow hat für übliche Gaming Hardware (6-8 Kerner CPU, bis RTX 2080 Super) vollkommen ausgereicht.


----------



## NuvNuv (4. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pure Base 600 Lüfter Optimierung*

Vielen Dank für Eure Reaktion @Threshold und @Torben456 - ich hoffe dass  ich Morgen dazu komme, alles in Ruhe nochmals durchzuschecken - und  inzwischen habe ich auch den Schalter mit den drei Stufen der  Lüfterregelung entdeckt, war wohl doch etwas voreilig mit meiner Frage.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pure Base 600 Lüfter Optimierung*



NuvNuv schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Eure Reaktion @Threshold und @Torben456 - ich hoffe dass  ich Morgen dazu komme, alles in Ruhe nochmals durchzuschecken - und  inzwischen habe ich auch den Schalter mit den drei Stufen der  Lüfterregelung entdeckt, war wohl doch etwas voreilig mit meiner Frage.



Kann sein, dass du im Bios von DC auf PWM umstellen musst. Dann sollte das gehen.


----------



## NuvNuv (5. Februar 2020)

*AW: Pure Base 600 Lüfter Optimierung*

es hat bereits ausgereicht die Lüfterreglung am Pure Base auf die  niedrigste Stufe zu stellen, jetzt ist er erstmal flüsterleise...  allerdings bei nahezu Idle bzw. wenig Betrieb. Und ich erst mal  beschäftigt alles wieder neu zu installieren ....  vielen Dank erstmal  soweit


----------



## Patze (21. Juni 2021)

@NuvNuv: Nur aus Interesse die Frage an Dich: Mit welchen U/Min laufen Deine Lüfter?


----------



## be quiet! Support (8. Juli 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> *AW: Pure Base 600 Lüfter Optimierung*
> 
> 
> 
> Kann sein, dass du im Bios von DC auf PWM umstellen musst. Dann sollte das gehen.


Gilt natürlich nur für Gehäuse welche eine Lüftersteuerung haben die mit dem Mainboard verbunden ist.
Das Pure Base 600 hat eine manuelle Lüftersteuerung ohne Verbund zum MB

VG

Marco


----------

